# Mushroom Finder



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a problem and need some advice! My 11.5 week old V loves to run and tunnel through the leaves. However yesterday while tunneling, she popped up with a mushroom! I immediately took it from her, but not 5 minutes later she got another from a different area in the yard. Same goes today but I guess now she knows what they smell like and can find quickly. Getting them from her has turned into a chase game which I normally don't play unless a mushroom is involved. Any suggestions how to break this? Or is it maybe just a puppy fetish?

We live in a heavily wooded area so going somewhere else in the yard won't help.

Thank you!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Carolina Blue - 

Start teaching your pup "Leave it" command. 

Put a treat inside your fist and let your pup sniff it, she will try to get it out, might take a few minutes, but as soon as she turns away, say "Yes!" and give her a treat. Repeat several times - after your puppy understands the concept, you can introduce the wording "Leave it!".

When you think she gets the meaning of "Leave it", next step - placing a treat on a floor. If she will try to get it, say "leave it" and reward your pup (if successful) with a better quality treat.

It should not take you a long time to tech this command - v's are very smart! Training sessions should be about 10 minutes long.

The next time she will find a mushroom and will obey your command, praise her like never before, give her a lot of treats!

Chasing will not work - the pup already thinks it's a game. At first I thought she was bringing you the mushroom (did not read it carefully).

Good luck!


----------

